# Montreal: excess mealworms



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi folks,

I've been farming mealworms since about last fall and I've ended up with a rather large quantity of them. I've been giving some to a friend of mine that uses them as bait but I still have about two or three hundred of them backed up.

Anyone in Montreal looking to get some mealworm pupae to start a farm? I have about 20 of them right now. I also have about 50 or so beetles that could be used to start a small farm.

R.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can try posting on a local classifieds to see if any herp people or other owners with small exotics, rats, etc. would buy them. I raise my own too and I usually have a couple thousand worms, plus a bowlful (scientific, I know :lol of pupae waiting for beetles. Then for beetles... I try not to keep more than 50. So with that many, I feed Inky, my bearded dragons, my rats and mice (who love them), put them outside for the birds, etc. and have leftovers. Hahaha, I'm not sure what the point of writing that all out was. Maybe to agree about having too many? Anyways you can usually find a lot of local people willing to buy if they are cheap, or to find friends with pets to feed them to.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you cannot find another pet owner that would like some. Here are a couple of ideas:

Look for a bird rehabber in your area. I know our local song bird rehab has mealworms on their want list. They go through a lot every day.

When I have extra, I often put them outside in a small container. The blue birds and robins love them.


----------

